# Puppy obsessed with fish pond



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a koi pond in my backyard that Shadow is now obsessed with. He has figured out he can use the water iris platform as an impromptu cool resting spot every chance he gets, plus those poor fish are definitely getting a good watching and occasional pawing. 
Now that you're all done laughing, can anyone recommend something to keep him away short of a fence. I worry that resting will turn to swimming, but there is an electric pump in there and return lines. In short, I worry something bad might happen to him. I'm pretty sure the fish will manage all on their own, but the irises are in for a rough year for sure.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

No advice whatsoever, but THIS is the cutest thing I've read all night.
Thanks for making my night.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A fence is about all you can do. Be aware that your fish may not be there for long. I had a dog that could and did fish at the lake and my brother's dog demolished all the fish in his backyard pond.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

aw the picture in my head of your pup doing this made me smile. i don't have any advice either  but thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen here that some people have metal grating over their ponds, this keeps out unwanted birds ( there are large Herons that eat from these buffets!!) as well from fishing in ponds, we have a large fish pond in the yard and so far Stella has stayed clear of it, not sure why but fingers crossed she would rather run around and chase the cars!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

hchorney1 said:


> I have a koi pond in my backyard that Shadow is now obsessed with. He has figured out he can use the water iris platform as an impromptu cool resting spot every chance he gets, plus those poor fish are definitely getting a good watching and occasional pawing.
> Now that you're all done laughing, can anyone recommend something to keep him away short of a fence. I worry that resting will turn to swimming, but there is an electric pump in there and return lines. In short, I worry something bad might happen to him. I'm pretty sure the fish will manage all on their own, but the irises are in for a rough year for sure.


awwww! hehe:wub:


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I couldn't catch him laying in the water, but here are a few pictures to make you laugh.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly, my last GSD wouldn't set paw in that pond to save his life, so this is new to me. I'm just working on it as it goes and hopefully the puppy and fish will work it out.
I'm not so worried about the fish, I haven't had to stock the pond in years, even with the thefts by masked bandits at night. Shadow doesn't seem to want to hurt them, just understand what they are doing in that water and if it might be something he would enjoy doing too.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

This is great! Where in Illinois are you? I have a boy up here in southern Wisconsin that would love to have a go at fishing...

Just keep repeating no and taking him out of the pond every time he goes in there, he should get the point after a little while.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

hchorney1 said:


> I couldn't catch him laying in the water, but here are a few pictures to make you laugh.


YOU PUT UP PICTURES?!? lol how excited did i get when i saw these, you have no idea! lovely!!! sorry i can't help but this is so freakin adorable!!!


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a koi pond, too. Mia doesn't have the slightest interest in it or the swimming pool. R.D. is another story. He loves the pool and at 20 mos old has started showing an interest in the pond. So far, a stern "Leave it" has worked. (Finger crossed it keeps working).


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

UPDATE TIME
Sorry, no pictures but a certain inquisitive, thrill seeking Shadow took an unscheduled and, judging by his reaction, unexpected swim in the pond tonight. 
Learning he couldn't get himself out might have made him just a little more respectful of that mysterious, water filled wonder.
I wish there was an emoticon for a wet, remorseful dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a koi pond too, and when Karlo was a pup, fell into it. He now knows those Koi bITE! He doesn't want to fall or go in again. Kacie on the other hand could care less if they bite, because her long coat protects her. I had to use flags and do a boundary training with her(we have an E-fence in the front yard that she was trained on, so knows the beep/shock whiteflag boundary) There was a smaller boundary feature with our e-fence that we set up around the pond. It was only needed during training, and never needed used their collars again after the imprint. 
Kacie loves water, but won't go in the pond after the training.
You don't need to use electric to train this, IMO, just use some flags and teach boundaries. Onyx respects the Koi while trying to retrieve her ball:


----------



## JohnnyBoy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the same problem with my 4 month old. A good friend has a small pond that he thinks is a drinking fountain, cool off spot, play area. I have no idea how to keep him out of the thing.. Ever since he discovered how much he loves water (my fault) I cant keep him out of anything IE: Bath tub, shower, pool, koi pond.


----------



## lordgunner (Aug 31, 2013)

hchorney1 said:


> Honestly, my last GSD wouldn't set paw in that pond to save his life, so this is new to me. I'm just working on it as it goes and hopefully the puppy and fish will work it out.
> I'm not so worried about the fish, I haven't had to stock the pond in years, even with the thefts by masked bandits at night. Shadow doesn't seem to want to hurt them, just understand what they are doing in that water and if it might be something he would enjoy doing too.


I need help my 2 yr old wgs is in pond chasing koi. I don't want an ugly wire fence but what should I do


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a 10 year old thread.


----------

